# Bootcamp invisible dans disque de démarrage



## ThibaultH (28 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai fait une recherche sur le forums pour éviter de faire doublon si la question à déjà été poser mais je n'ai rien trouvé.

Je ne trouve plus mon bootcamp sous windows 10 dans disque de démarrage.





Pourtant quand je vais dans l'utilitaire de disque j'ai toujours une partition bootcamp.




Quelqu'un aurait une solution pour que je puisse démarrer sur ma partition windows ?

Ps : le souci vient peu-être de là alors je précise : j'ai utilisé cette partition pendant quelques mois avec Parallels desktop mais la lenteur m'oblige à vouloir repasser uniquement sur le windows ou le mac.

Thibault


----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2020)

Une triste inconnue est l'absence totale d'informations sur le modèle de ton Mac et de la version en cours de macOS. Nous ne sommes pas devins. Par le passé, il y avait bel et bien un bug avec Boot Camp de Windows, bien relire cette phrase, mais ce problème est bien résolu.

J'ai le sentiment en effet que ton problème est sûrement dû à l'installation d'une machine virtuelle avec Parallels Desktop, mais je ne s'aurais pas en mesure de te venir en aide. Je pense qu'il faudrait que tu ailles à la chasse de tous les fichiers résiduels laissés par Parallels Desktop si tu ne l'utilises plus.

Pour confirmer que le bug de non affichage est bien résolu, en voici une preuve depuis mon vieux MBP de 2010 qui possède un disque dur dédié pour Windows en lieu et place du SuperDrive, là aussi bien relire cette phrase...




...donc, le bug est bien résolu depuis la dernière version du fichier .iso de Windows qui a pour nom exact *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso*.

Ce que tu peux faire, faire le ménage des fichiers de Parallels Desktop, une fois fait, tu lances une session Windows et tu dans le menu Démarrer tu lances le fichier Apple Sotfware et vois s'il fait des mises à jour et corrige ton problème. En dernier recours, lis bien cette réponse #60 et mets-là a exécution. Attention, tu ne risques absolument pas de corrompre ta version de Windows en cours. Via le petit logiciel Brigadier, comme il y a aura des pilotes/drivers téléchargés en correspondance du modèle de ton MBP, en faisant un double-clic sur le fichier Setup.exe, si mise à jour il y a lieu de faire, elle le sera. Ensuite à toi de voir si cela peut résoudre ton problème.


----------



## sinbad21 (28 Mars 2020)

ThibaultH a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> j'ai fait une recherche sur le forums pour éviter de faire doublon si la question à déjà été poser mais je n'ai rien trouvé.
> 
> Je ne trouve plus mon bootcamp sous windows 10 dans disque de démarrage.
> ...


Ça arrive effectivement mais ça n'empêche pas de démarrer sur Windows, il suffit d'appuyer sur la touche alt au démarrage du Mac pour avoir le choix des disques.


----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Ça arrive effectivement mais ça n'empêche pas de démarrer sur Windows, il suffit d'appuyer sur la touche alt au démarrage du Mac pour avoir le choix des disques.


Normalement, ça il devrait le savoir, mais sait-on jamais vu que je ne l'ai pas mentionné ?


----------



## sinbad21 (28 Mars 2020)

Vu qu’il demande une solution pour démarrer sur la partition Windows dans le post initial, il ne le savait pas.


----------



## ThibaultH (29 Mars 2020)

Tout d'abord, merci pour vos réponses 



Locke a dit:


> Une triste inconnue est l'absence totale d'informations sur le modèle de ton Mac et de la version en cours de macOS. Nous ne sommes pas devins. Par le passé, il y avait bel et bien un bug avec Boot Camp de Windows, bien relire cette phrase, mais ce problème est bien résolu.


En effet, ci-dessous ma configuration






Locke a dit:


> Ce que tu peux faire, faire le ménage des fichiers de Parallels Desktop, une fois fait, tu lances une session Windows et tu dans le menu Démarrer tu lances le fichier Apple Sotfware et vois s'il fait des mises à jour et corrige ton problème. En dernier recours, lis bien cette réponse #60 et mets-là a exécution. Attention, tu ne risques absolument pas de corrompre ta version de Windows en cours. Via le petit logiciel Brigadier, comme il y a aura des pilotes/drivers téléchargés en correspondance du modèle de ton MBP, en faisant un double-clic sur le fichier Setup.exe, si mise à jour il y a lieu de faire, elle le sera. Ensuite à toi de voir si cela peut résoudre ton problème.



Alors pour lancer une session de windows j'ai du passer par Parallels Desktop, pas de mise à jour sur Apple Software et j'ai essayé brigadier mais il ne ma pas créer un dossier car je suis sur une machine virtuel.



Locke a dit:


> Normalement, ça il devrait le savoir, mais sait-on jamais vu que je ne l'ai pas mentionné ?





sinbad21 a dit:


> Vu qu’il demande une solution pour démarrer sur la partition Windows dans le post initial, il ne le savait pas.


Alors oui je connais cette fonction mais quand j'essaye de démarrer le windows de cette façon j'ai tout le temps un message d'erreur et impossible de le résoudre, j'ai essayé toutes les options dans Options avancées :




Je me demande si je ne vais pas refaire une installation complète de windows. Je souhaite l'installer sur le disque SSD en interne de mon iMac par contre tu me conseil d'utiliser ta méthode mais sur le disque interne ou d'utiliser classiquement l'assistant Boot camp ?


----------



## Locke (29 Mars 2020)

ThibaultH a dit:


> Alors pour lancer une session de windows j'ai du passer par Parallels Desktop, pas de mise à jour sur Apple Software et j'ai essayé brigadier mais il ne ma pas créer un dossier car je suis sur une machine virtuel.


Ce n'est pas clair du tout, maintenant tu mentionnes avoir installé une machine virtuelle avec Parallels Desktop, or dans ta réponse #1...


ThibaultH a dit:


> Je ne trouve plus mon bootcamp sous windows 10 dans disque de démarrage.


...tu mentionnes une partition Boot Camp, ce qui n'est pas du tout la même chose ! Alors quand est-il ?
1) une machine virtuelle en ayant utilisé Parallels Desktop
2) une partition dédiée dans le disque dur interne de ton iMac en ayant utilisé Assistant Boot Camp

De plus, lorsqu'on installe une version de Windows, un Mac ne possédant de BIOS il est impossible de faire la moindre réparation, comme dans ton écran bleu. Sur le fond, je comprends que tu as une version de Windows dans une partition interne et dans une machine virtuelle.

A priori ta version de Windows est bien dans une partition et comme il y avait un problème, tu as tenté de démarrer depuis une version dans une machine virtuelle en espérant faire des réparations. Si oui, c'est peine perdue, si plantage il y a avec Windows dans une partition interne, il faudra relancer Assistant Boot Camp, faire un clic sur Restaurer, bien relire ce dernier mot, qui supprimera proprement la partition Windows. Ne jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque, jamais.


----------



## ThibaultH (29 Mars 2020)

Je pense que ton incompréhension vient de mon incompréhension des machines virtuelles.

En réalité j'ai installé une partition dédiée dans le disque interne de mon iMac en passant par Assistant Boot Camp, j'ai fonctionné comme ça pendant plusieurs semaines et j'ai ensuite remarqué que je pouvais avoir windows en même temps de macOS en passant par Parallels Desktop. 
Une fois le logiciels installé j'ai importé ma partition Boot Camp. 
(je pense que mon incompréhension vient de là, je pensais que le windows par Boot Camp et le windows par Parallels desktop était exactement le même, or si j'ai bien compris maintenant il s'agit de deux choses différentes. Parallels desktop à fait une sorte d'image de ma partition Boot Camp et quand j'ai travaillé dessus (sur Parallels desktop) ça ne changeait strictement rien à la partition Boot Camp. Corrige moi si jamais je n'ai toujours pas compris)
J'ai travaillé plusieurs semaines sur Parallels desktop sans ouvrir le windows de la partition boot camp (pensant que c'était le même). 
Cette semaine j'ai installé un logiciel qui a eu de gros ralentissement, je me suis donc dit que j'allais travailler que sur le windows de la partition boot camp pour avoir toutes les capacités de mon iMac. Sauf que impossible de lancer le windows car invisible dans disque de démarrage. 
Je n'utilise pas la fonction avec alt au démarrage de l'iMac, je redémarrer en passant par disque de démarrage à chaque fois.

J'espère que maintenant le situation est plus clair pour toi ?


----------



## Locke (29 Mars 2020)

C'est bien ce que je pensais, donc une partition dédiée dans le disque dur interne et l'installation dans une machine virtuelle via Parallels Desktop. Le fait d'importer une machine virtuelle a fait une copie complète de ta version de Windows et là c'était le plus mauvais plan à faire, car il n'y a plus de liaison entre la version contenue dans la partition dédiée et dans le fichier de la machine virtuelle. Autrement dit, la recopie depuis Parallels Desktop est totalement indépendante du contenu de la partition créée par Assistant Boot Camp, et en effet, si tu fais des modifications dans ta machine virtuelle, elles ne le seront que dedans.

Par curiosité dans Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs/TA Maison/Parallels en faisant un *cmd+I* sur le dossier quelle est la taille du dossier ?


ThibaultH a dit:


> Je n'utilise pas la fonction avec alt au démarrage de l'iMac, je redémarrer en passant par disque de démarrage à chaque fois.


Le démarrage en maintenant la touche *alt* affichera une icône de couleur orange ayant pour nom EFI boot ou Windows _(selon le cas)_ et démarrera sur la partition dédiée à Windows en exploitant au maximum le matériel interne de ton iMac. Dans ce type de démarrage on ne peut pas voir sous l'Explorateur de fichiers de Windows le disque dur Macintosh HD.


----------



## ThibaultH (29 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Par curiosité dans Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs/TA Maison/Parallels en faisant un *cmd+I* sur le dossier quelle est la taille du dossier ?


J'ai fait le ménage des fichiers de Parallels Desktop donc ce dossier n'existe plus. J'ai désinstaller Parallels Desktop par la même occasion. 



Locke a dit:


> Le démarrage en maintenant la touche *alt* affichera une icône de couleur orange ayant pour nom EFI boot ou Windows _(selon le cas)_ et démarrera sur la partition dédiée à Windows en exploitant au maximum le matériel interne de ton iMac. Dans ce type de démarrage on ne peut pas voir sous l'Explorateur de fichiers de Windows le disque dur Macintosh HD.


Très bien merci, je ferai comme ça à l'avenir.
Que me conseilles-tu de faire, refaire une installer de windows avec l'assistant boot camp ?


----------



## Locke (29 Mars 2020)

ThibaultH a dit:


> J'ai fait le ménage des fichiers de Parallels Desktop donc ce dossier n'existe plus. J'ai désinstaller Parallels Desktop par la même occasion.


Tu vas plus vite que la musique, j'aurais bien aimé connaître la taille du dossier Parallels que tu as effacé !


ThibaultH a dit:


> Que me conseilles-tu de faire, refaire une installer de windows avec l'assistant boot camp ?


Maintenant que tu as fait le ménage, en redémarrant tout en maintenant la touche *alt* jusqu'à voir en premier lieu une icône grise de Macintosh HD, est-ce que tu vois une icône de couleur orange ayant pour EFI boot ou Windows. Si oui, en cliquant dessus est-ce que tu parviens dans une session de Windows ?


----------



## ThibaultH (29 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Tu vas plus vite que la musique, j'aurais bien aimé connaître la taille du dossier Parallels que tu as effacé !


Tu m'avais dit de faire le ménage des fichiers Parellels Desktop dans ton premier message c'est pour ça 



Locke a dit:


> Maintenant que tu as fait le ménage, en redémarrant tout en maintenant la touche *alt* jusqu'à voir en premier lieu une icône grise de Macintosh HD, est-ce que tu vois une icône de couleur orange ayant pour EFI boot ou Windows. Si oui, en cliquant dessus est-ce que tu parviens dans une session de Windows ?


J'ai une icône grise pour Macintosh et une icône grise pour Windows.
Quand je clique déçu j'arrive sur le message d'erreur que j'ai publié plus haut (voir ci-dessous)



ThibaultH a dit:


> Alors oui je connais cette fonction mais quand j'essaye de démarrer le windows de cette façon j'ai tout le temps un message d'erreur et impossible de le résoudre, j'ai essayé toutes les options dans Options avancées :


----------



## Locke (29 Mars 2020)

ThibaultH a dit:


> Tu m'avais dit de faire le ménage des fichiers Parellels Desktop dans ton premier message c'est pour ça


Ça c'est ton interprétation et pas ce que j'indiquais en réponse #9.


ThibaultH a dit:


> Quand je clique déçu j'arrive sur le message d'erreur que j'ai publié plus haut (voir ci-dessous)


Bon, les carottes sont cuites, on ne peut pas réparer une version de Windows, car un Mac ne possède pas de BIOS. Tu es bon pour relancer Assistant Boot Camp, dans la fenêtre il devrait te proposer une option de désinstallation, tu feras un clic sur Restaurer et il effacera correctement la version en cours. Si tout de passe bien, tu en seras quitte pour recommencer une nouvelle installation.


----------



## ThibaultH (29 Mars 2020)

Je viens de finir la nouvelle installation, je te remercie de ton aide


----------



## Locke (29 Mars 2020)

ThibaultH a dit:


> Je viens de finir la nouvelle installation, je te remercie de ton aide


Bien, maintenant tu dois voir dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage l'icône du disque de la partition de Windows. Normalement par défaut, après une installation de Windows, c'est toujours Windows qui sera sélectionné, donc dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage un clic sur le petit cadenas en bas, tu tapes ton mot de passe, tu sélectionnes Macintosh HD puis un clic sur Redémarrer et ce sera Macintosh HD qui démarrera toujours en premier.

Pour utiliser ta version de Windows, tu démarres en maintenant la touche *alt* et tu verras bien une icône de couleur orange de EFI boot ou Windows, un clic dessus et tu seras dans ta session de Windows. Sous Windows, dans le Panneau de configuration/BootCamp tu auras la même possibilité pour choisir indifféremment Macintosh HD ou Windows.

Toujours sous Windows, dans la barre des tâches tu fais un clic sur l'icône en forme de V, cela affichera un petit menu contextuel dans lequel tu auras BootCamp et une option pour démarrer Macintosh HD.

Je reviendrais, mais que demain, pour t'indiquer comment créer en utilisant Parallels Desktop une machine virtuelle qui utilisera directement ta version de Windows et ça n'occupera que quelques Mo au lieu d'une vingtaine de Go comme pour une machine virtuelle classique.


----------



## ThibaultH (30 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Bien, maintenant tu dois voir dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage l'icône du disque de la partition de Windows. Normalement par défaut, après une installation de Windows, c'est toujours Windows qui sera sélectionné, donc dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage un clic sur le petit cadenas en bas, tu tapes ton mot de passe, tu sélectionnes Macintosh HD puis un clic sur Redémarrer et ce sera Macintosh HD qui démarrera toujours en premier.


Alors dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage l'icône du disque de la partition Windows n'apparaît pas.



Locke a dit:


> Pour utiliser ta version de Windows, tu démarres en maintenant la touche *alt* et tu verras bien une icône de couleur orange de EFI boot ou Windows, un clic dessus et tu seras dans ta session de Windows. Sous Windows, dans le Panneau de configuration/BootCamp tu auras la même possibilité pour choisir indifféremment Macintosh HD ou Windows.


Par contre je peux bien démarrer sur mon Windows avec la touche *alt* au démarrage, l'icône est grise est s'appelle Windows.



Locke a dit:


> Je reviendrais, mais que demain, pour t'indiquer comment créer en utilisant Parallels Desktop une machine virtuelle qui utilisera directement ta version de Windows et ça n'occupera que quelques Mo au lieu d'une vingtaine de Go comme pour une machine virtuelle classique.


Super merci, pour l'instant je vais rester comme ça mais si je ressens le besoin d'avoir ma partition de windows en Boot Camp je me servirai de ta procédure. Merci


----------

